# Is my wife crazy?



## BigdadG

Previous post explains my situation , 24 yr marriage , wife has EA and wants out ( I was largely emotionally unavailable thru much of marriage ) .Saw an attorney about separation , atty said don't leave the household until a child custody statement is in place and , if we are seeking mediation , to put the house up for sale. My wife became furious that I won't leave and repeatedly hounds me about the mistakes i've made but doesn't want to acknowledge her part in this.( No matter what I did , it wasn't good enough). Her rage episodes and screaming , usually solely directed at me , are downright frightening! ,Please help !!!


----------



## lamaga

Keep doing what your attorney told you to do. Don't leave the house.
Keep a record of her outbursts.
If she gets violent with you, call the cops.

I'm sorry -- you cannot change her behavior, but you should have a plan in place for the safety of you and your children. And I'm not just talking about physical safety -- it is certainly not healthy for them to be witnessing their mother engaging in this kind of behavior.

Still -- she probably can't maintain it for long. Ideally she'll flounce off for a few days.


----------



## BigdadG

Iamaga - thanks!!!


----------



## Toffer

Big,

Anyway you can keep a VAR on you (in a pocket0 so maybe you can get her outburts on tape?

May not be helpful at all with the divorce but could prove useful if she tries to trump up domestic abuse charges against you (yes, this has happened)


----------



## Almostrecovered

she's in the fog, by you staying in house you are disrupting her affair


----------



## keko

Yes your wife is crazy. Keep a VAR on yourself at all times. DO NOT leave the house.


----------

